# Police Officer Josh Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Josh Williams*

Waxahachie Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, July 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 7/28/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Josh Williams was killed when his patrol car was struck by a drunk driver at approximately 1:30 am.

He was responding to a disturbance at a fast food restaurant in the 600 block of Highway 77. He was turning into the parking lot when his patrol car was struck on the passenger side by an SUV that was driving without its headlights on. The driver of the SUV was taken into custody after being flown to a nearby hospital.

Officer Williams was transported to Baylor Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Williams had served with the Waxahachie Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Chuck Edge
Waxahachie Police Department
216 N College Street
Waxahachie, TX 75165

Phone: (972) 937-9940

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21345-police-officer-josh-williams#ixzz21wI30vqU​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Williams


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## takl23 (Dec 9, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

RIP

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Friggen drunks. RIP


----------

